# Shardhost - 1GB/100GB KVM $5/mo - Yearly KVM $10/year



## ShardHost (Jun 25, 2013)

Shardhost is a UK LTD company (reg 07679837) that has been providing hosting services since June 2011. We currently serve over 3500 clients. We own all of our VPS hardware.

All services are currently being offered out of our racks in Dallas, Texas (Colo4Dallas DC via CC).

We think these offers provide great value and suit a wide variety of uses.

 

*Some reviews of our service:*

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/shardhost-7month-1024mb-kvm-2048mb-openvz-in-dallas-texas/#comments

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/8936/shardhost-review

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9418/shardhost-review

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9367/best-vps-i-ever-had-shardhost

 

 

*All nodes use:*

Supermicro servers Intel Xeon E3 1240 v1/v2 processors Enterprise Hard Drives (WD RE4 or Seagate Constellations) / Raid 10 1Gbit Ports

Plans come with one IPv4, additional IPv4 are $1/mo. IPv6 is not currently available.

 


*1024mb KVM - $5/mo(Price correct today)*



RAM:1024MB



Swap:1024MB



vCPU:3



Disk Space:100GB



Transfer:1024GB



Port: 1Gbps

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=25


 

 


*1024mb KVM - $35/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:1024MB



Swap:1024MB



vCPU:2



Disk Space:20GB



Transfer:1024GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=23


 

 


*512mb KVM - $20/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:512mb



Swap:512mb



vCPU:1



Disk Space:10GB



Transfer:512GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=22


 

 

*256mb KVM - $10/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:256MB



Swap:256MB



vCPU:1



Disk Space:5GB



Transfer:256GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

 

 

EU clients will be liable for VAT charged @ 20% VAT Number: GB136446902

Payment via: Paypal

 

 

*Test IPs/Image Files*

 

Test IP: 172.245.61.2

http://172.245.61.2/10mb.bin

http://172.245.61.2/100mb.bin

 

*Terms/AUP*

 

http://www.shardhost.com/tos.php

http://www.shardhost.com/aup.php


----------



## Asim (Jun 27, 2013)

Got a *256mb KVM @ $10/year *

will share benchmark results when I get the time


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 27, 2013)

Asim said:


> Got a *256mb KVM @ $10/year *
> 
> will share benchmark results when I get the time


Glad to have you on board.


----------

